# Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2012)

Natürlich muss ein Verband der Deutschen Angler Position zum Thema Wasserkraft beziehen. Es ist auch ein probates Mittel, dies im Rahmen einer Proklamation, gerichtet an Behörden, Gremien und die Regierung, zu tun.

Mittels einer solchen Proklamation bezieht man eindeutig Stellung und gibt auch ein Zeugnis seiner selbst wieder.

Der VDSF hat dies hier getan und auf seiner HP veröffentlicht.

http://www.vdsf.de/documents/resolutionwasserkraft2011.pdf


Die Ernsthaftigkeit einer solchen Proklamation, wie auch die Mühe und Sorgfalt, die man sich mit einer solchen Proklamation macht (in der ja nun auch die höchsten Würdenträger angesprochen werden) schlägt sich im Stil, in der Ausdrucksweise und natürlich auch in einer korrekten Rechtschreibung nieder. 

Man mag noch großzügig darüber hinwegsehen, dass diese Proklamation kaum verständlich lesbar ist.

Das man aber in einem öffentlichen Schreiben von ( Zitat)

_der Erkenntnis, dass die gemäß der WRRL und WHG sowie dem (wo ist das "nach"?) europäischen und deutschen Artenschutzrecht erstellten *Wand*__fischprogrammen_

und mit (Zitat)

_Koordination die vorgewähnte Zielverwirklichung_

eine eigene Wortschöpfung verwendet, die im Duden nicht existiert, lässt auf die Mühe und damit auf die Wertigkeit des Themas für den Verband schließen.

Ich habe mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, das Dokument genauer zu lesen. Mag sein, dass es noch weitere Vergewaltigungen der Deutschen Sprache gibt.

Lieber VDSF, es kostet nicht viel, solche Dokumente korrektur lesen zu lassen. 

Als eines der Aushängeschilder der Deutschen Angler sollte man ein wenig mehr Sorgfalt walten lassen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Wenn ich so was lese, fällt mir folgender Spruch ein:

"Was heißt hier Legasteniker? Ich weiß nicht mal, wie man das schreibt." 

#q#d#q

Und inhaltlich auch noch ganz schwach. Kein Verweis auf das Erneuerbare Energien-Gesetz, kein Vorschlag von Lösungskonzepten und Hinweise auf notwendige Gesetzes-Anpassungen, nichts zu notwendigen Abstimmungen mit den Energieerzeugern, ...

Der Autor hatte offensichtlich überhaupt keinen Plan und da das Papier am Ende auch noch so vom VDSF abgesegnet wurde, davon gehe ich bei so einem brisanten Thema jedenfalls aus, der anscheinend auch nicht. Da brauch sich niemand wundern, dass man die Anglerverbände nicht als Gesprächspartner auf Augenhöhe anerkennt.

Gibt es denn im VDSF niemanden, der sich zu solchen Themen wenigsten ansatzweise auskennt? #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Papier genau wie andere öffentlich vom VDSF vertretene Positionen die Mehrheit der im VDSF organisierten Angler hinter sich hat und es dann auch deren Wunsch ist, dass sich der VDSF inhaltlich wie formal so präsentiert.

Ganz einfache Demokratie...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Papier genau wie andere öffentlich vom VDSF vertretene Positionen die Mehrheit der im VDSF organisierten Angler hinter sich hat und es dann auch deren Wunsch ist, dass sich der VDSF inhaltlich wie formal so präsentiert.
> 
> Ganz einfache Demokratie...



Na dann wurde sicher auch die Mehrheit der Deutschen vertreten, als unser ehemaliger Verteidigungsminister Struck verkündete, dass Deutschland am Hindukusch verteidigt wird. Oder als unsere Bankster gerettet wurden. Oder ...

Vielleicht ist es doch nicht so einfach mit der Demokratie


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Ich dachte ja auch, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler anders denkt, musste aber anerkennen, dass dies eben nicht so ist.

Wurde uns ja auch ständig sowohl vom VDSF wie auch DAV so gepredigt, dass dies eben die Wünsche der Angler sind..

Ich akzeptiere das eben inzwischen..

Das wird sowohl unsere Berichterstattung wie auch Fragen und Adressaten nach einer Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF beeinflussen, können sich schon viele drauf freuen ;-)).....


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich dachte ja auch, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler anders denkt, musste aber anerkennen, dass dies eben nicht so ist.
> 
> Wurde uns ja auch ständig sowohl vom VDSF wie auch DAV so gepredigt, dass dies eben die Wünsche der Angler sind..
> 
> ...



Ja aber gerade das Thema Regenerative Energie ist ein ganz schwieriges.

Merkel & Co. haben panisch beschlossen, unsere AKWs abzuschalten (ganz im Konsens mit der Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung).
Die Grünen setzen sie nun unter Druck, den CO2-Ausstoß der Kohlekraftwerke zu senken.
Die Wissenschaft macht Panik wegen Gebäudeschäden etc. aufgrund von Mini-Erdbeben bei Erdwärme-Bohrungen (berechtigt)
Die Ornithologen machen Panik wegen durch Windturbinen geköpfter Vögel (berechtigt).
Und die Fischer/Angler kommen (völlig berechtigt) wegen der Gewässerbelastung aus der Luke.

Ja dumme Sache auch. Woher kommt denn nun zukünftig unser Strom, sprich wen lässt Merkel über die Klinge springen? #c

Ich als Anhänger der Kernkraft (auch nach Fukushima) habe dazu sicher keine mehrheitsfähige Meinung


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Die Inhalte sind für mich erst mal nebensächlich ( nicht unwichtig).

Ich finde es jedoch beschämend, wenn unsere höchsten Vertreter so ein öffentliches Zeugnis abgeben.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Inhalte sind für mich erst mal nebensächlich ( nicht unwichtig).
> 
> Ich finde es jedoch beschämend, wenn unsere höchsten Vertreter so ein öffentliches Zeugnis abgeben.



Jo. Volle Zustimmung.
Die werden doch wohl jemanden zur Hand haben, der der deutschen Sprache in Schriftform mächtig ist.

Übrigens:
Den Wandfisch gibt's wirklich:
http://www.fabrikhof6.de/FR_Fisch.html

Zitat:
""Der Wandfisch fürs Haus" 				Keramik, gebrannt bei 1060°C
						und bedingt winterhart,d.h.
						an einer überdachten Hauswand
						kann er gut überwintern!
 				Ideal für den passionierten Angler,
						oder als freundlicher Empfang für
						die Gäste.

 				Maße: 17cm x 22,5cm Tiefe ca.7cm"

Interessant, dass der VDSF den auch vertritt


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



> Die Inhalte sind für mich erst mal nebensächlich ( nicht unwichtig).
> 
> Ich finde es jedoch beschämend, wenn unsere höchsten Vertreter so ein öffentliches Zeugnis abgeben.


Die Mehrheit der Angler im VDSF empfindet da eben anders, weil sie ja immer wieder diese Leute wählen.

Das muss man halt so akzeptieren, dass diese Leute mit solchem Verhalten von den Anglern im VDSF so gewollt sind - sonst würden sie ja andere wählen..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das man aber in einem öffentlichen Schreiben von ( Zitat)
> 
> _der Erkenntnis, dass die gemäß der WRRL und WHG sowie dem (wo ist das "nach"?) europäischen und deutschen Artenschutzrecht erstellten *Wand*__fischprogrammen_


 
WRRL = Wasserrahmenrichtlinie
WHG = Wasserhaushaltsgesetz.

_*Wand*fischprogrammen= Wanderfischprogrammen_


----------



## Franky (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Und ich dachte, es geht um diesen Wandfisch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWTNF95QDJ4&feature=endscreen&NR=1
#c|kopfkrat
Das Bemühen um das Thema ist ja löblich, aber wenn, dann meine ich doch bitte nicht in dieser Form. Mein alter Deutschlehrer nannte sowas "Bandwurmsätze"..... Sorry, aber da weiss man am Ende des Satzes fast nicht mehr, worum es am Anfang eigentlich ging. Mein Banknachbar hat mal für einen Aufsatz 'nen Fünfer kassiert, weil genau solche Klopper drin waren.
Inhalt 2, Rechtschreibung 3, Ausdruck 5 :g
Ich meine sowas muss knackig deutlich formuliert sein, und nicht, wie es bei mir vollkommen chaotisch und unstrukturiert ankommt!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Franky schrieb:


> Inhalt 2, Rechtschreibung 3, Ausdruck 5 :g


 
Ich sehe nicht mal beim Inhalt 2, denn ohne Lösungsvorschläge oder zumindest Anregungen, wie man das Erneuerbare Energien-Gesetz und die fischereilichen Interessen zusammenbringen kann, wird sich da aus meiner Sicht gar nix tun. 

Germany goes Renewable und Wasserkraft ist ein ganz entscheidender Eckpfeiler, der maximal auszubauen ist, weil Wasserkraft im Gegensatz zu Wind und Sonne eine nicht-stochastische (also nicht zufällige, weil vom Wetter abhängige) Energiequelle darstellt. Das ist die Ansage, die ich in diversen Veranstaltungen immer wieder zu hören bekomme.

Das wäre übrigens doch mal was für die Redaktion des Anglerboards: Welche Meinung haben denn die Grünen zu diesem Thema? Ich wäre da sehr an einem Statement der Führungsebene interessiert.


----------



## LAC (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler im VDSF empfindet da eben anders, weil sie ja immer wieder diese Leute wählen.
> 
> Das muss man halt so akzeptieren, dass diese Leute mit solchem Verhalten von den Anglern im VDSF so gewollt sind - sonst würden sie ja andere wählen..



 
Thomas, da gebe ich dir recht und ein problem ist, dass es in den unteren reihen d.h. beim kleinen verein schon beginnt, da darf man sich nicht wundern - so ist es halt und so kenne ich die angler bzw. vereine. Seit jahrzehnten ist dieses bekannt, der oder die verbände haben zwar viele Mitglieder, jedoch fehlt es an fachkräfte.
Das fängt im kleinen verein an, da wird einer schriftführer, der nicht schreiben kann.   Diese unfähigkeiten kenne ich nur bei den angelvereinen, wenn ich die anderen verbände bzw. vereine sehe, die sich mit der natur befassen bzw. umweltschutz betreiben.
Gruß Otto


----------



## Brotfisch (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Ich bin grundsätzlich dankbar, wenn dieses Thema aufegegriffen wird. Wobei es hier nicht um den Inhalt einzelner Presseveröffentlichungen gehen kann, sondern um das Thema der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Verband als Vertretung der Angelfischer.
Diese muss zwei Zielrichtungen "bedienen": 
1.) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach innen: Information der Mitgliedschaft und Versorgung mit Arbeitsmitteln (Dokumenten)
2.) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach außen: Vertretung der Interessen der Mitglieder in Richtung allgemeine Öffentlichkeit, aber auch interessierte Kreise, Politik, Verwaltung und Wissenschaft

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn man hier (und anderswo) einem eine Art idealtypische Vorstellung von einer Verbandsöffentlichkeitsarbeit der Angelfischerei entwickeln und formulieren könnte.

In einem zweiteren Schritt könnte man dieses "Ideal" mit dem Ist-Zustand des VDSF und des künftigen Fusionsverbandes abgleichen.

Daraus liesse sich dann ziemlich exakt der Handlungsbedarf erkennen. 

Und auch, was die dann notwendigen Maßnahmen kosten würden. Es wäre dann Sache der über die Haushalte zu befindenden Gremien (= Jahreshauptversammlungen), über diesen Mitteleinsatz zu entscheiden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



> Angelfischer.


Ich bin Angler und kein Fischer und möchte auch (nur) als Angler vertreten werden, nicht als Fischer, nicht als Sportfischer, nicht als Angelfischer..

Fischer sind Gewerbetreibende, denen es nur um Geschäft mit der  menschliche Ernährung geht, das hat nix mit Angeln zu tun..



> In einem zweiteren Schritt könnte man dieses "Ideal" mit dem Ist-Zustand des VDSF und des künftigen Fusionsverbandes abgleichen.


Istzustand Öffentklichkeitsarbeit?

Das ist einfach:
Weder in VDSF noch in DAV vorhanden, sowenig wie Transparenz..



> Und auch, was die dann notwendigen Maßnahmen kosten würden. Es wäre dann Sache der über die Haushalte zu befindenden Gremien (= Jahreshauptversammlungen), über diesen Mitteleinsatz zu entscheiden.


Dazu müsste zuerst mal klar sein, was an Mitteln da ist bzw. da sein könnte.

Dürfte zumindest im VDSF schwer werden mit einer ominösen VDSF-GmbH und einem Vize für Finanzen  im Bund, dessen eigenes Landesverbandspräsidium wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten bis heute nicht entlastet wurde ....

Zudem will das alles, was Du vorschlägst, ja auch keiner der organisierten Angler/Vereine/Verbände (VDSF wie DAV).

Die sind so zufrieden, sonst hätten sie sich ja drum gekümmert und es geändert..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ich bin grundsätzlich dankbar, wenn dieses Thema aufegegriffen wird. Wobei es hier nicht um den Inhalt einzelner Presseveröffentlichungen gehen kann, sondern um das Thema der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Verband als Vertretung der Angelfischer.
> Diese muss zwei Zielrichtungen "bedienen":
> 1.) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach innen: Information der Mitgliedschaft und Versorgung mit Arbeitsmitteln (Dokumenten)
> 2.) Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nach außen: Vertretung der Interessen der Mitglieder in Richtung allgemeine Öffentlichkeit, aber auch interessierte Kreise, Politik, Verwaltung und Wissenschaft
> ...




Ich halte das für eine besonders gute Idee.

Warum soll man nicht einmal aufzeigen wie es richtig gemacht werden könnte.

Mach doch einfach mal ein Thema dazu hier im Politikforum auf und stell Deine Ideen und Vorschläge vor.

Fänd ich gut.


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

naja, ich gucke nur DAV ( haupsächlich, wie früher)
Das Informationsangbot ansich und in seiner Breite ist so schlecht nicht.
Mit einer Ausnahme :
das ganze Prozedere rund um die geplante Fusion, da kam ja meiner Meinung nach nur was auf Druck von Außen ( hier).
War ja auch nicht so wichtig
Das was mir fehlt an Infos: was treibt dieser Verband den ganzen Tag?
Da stehen immer nur Berichte zu Aktionen etc. Tagung hier und da. Also das, was in Zusammenhang mit dem Statut duskutiert wird/ wurde: Umsetzung der ( vorhandenen) Ziele;
Wege Wege dahin. 
Nur beim Verband bin ich als Angler eigentlich ja nicht der unmittelbare Ansprechpartner , sondern die Landesverbände.

Und im Thomas ( den Admin, wegen Namensgleichheit|waveyzu unterstützen: das Wort Angelfischerei mag ich auch nicht

Gruß A.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fischer sind Gewerbetreibende, denen es nur um Geschäft mit der menschliche Ernährung geht, das hat nix mit Angeln zu tun..
> 
> ..


 
Das ist aber nur Deine Sichtweise...

Selbst für 
*Johann Wolfgang von Goethe*

war ein Fischer auch ein Angler und dass war schon um 1800 so:



> Das Wasser rauscht', das Wasser schwoll,
> Ein Fischer saß daran,
> Sah nach der Angel ruhevoll,
> Kühl bis ans Herz hinan.
> ...


 
Was Du nicht sein willst ist wohl eher der *Berufs*fischer.

Ich sehe mich als Angler durchaus auch als Fischer, Angelfischer, Sportfischer oder wie auch immer. Ich finde Fischer sogar besser und weitreichender, sonst ist ein sich Köderfische besorgender Angler mit einer Senke auch kein Angler mehr, sondern ein Senknetzfischer. Oder die beim Arbeitsdienst ihre Aufzuchtsgewässer abfischenden Angler auch Netzfischer und keine Angler... usw... 

Und das dann mit all den Auflagen, die Berufsfischer zu befolgen haben...., ich finde das gefährlich..., ist aber nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Ich hab mit Deiner Ansicht kein Problem, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.

Und was um 1800 sprachlich galt, muss heute lange nicht mehr so sein - es soll tatsächlich so sein, dass Sprache sich weiterentwickelt.

Wenn ich im direkten Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln stehende Dinge ausübe wie von Dir genannt (Senknetz, abfischen etc.), bin ich aber eben in meinen Augen deswegen noch lange kein Fischer, sondern bleibe immer noch Angler - weils mir ums Angeln geht und nicht um irgendwas gewerbliches.

Die Abgrenzung zwischen gewerblichem Fleischmachen (Fischer) und  freizeitmäßiger Leidenschaft (Angler) halte ich durchaus für sinnvoll.

Das muss man nicht teilen, ist nur meine persönliche Meinung!

Weil ich mich als Angler eben nicht gerne aufs reine Fleischmachen reduzieren lasse - Angeln ist für mich eben viel mehr und vor allem eigenständig und nicht mit der Fischerei in einen Topf zu werfen..


----------



## Brotfisch (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Also das ist zwar wirklich OT, aber egal:

Nordlich des Mains geht man angeln, südlich davon zumeist fischen. Der Begriff "Angelfischer" ist bewusst und nach langen Diskussion gewählt, weil er beides umfasst und zugleich die Abgrenzung von der *Berufs*fischerei deutlich werden lässt, weil die ja bekanntlich nicht mit der Angel unterwegs sind.

Man könnte natürlich auch Rutenfischer sagen....


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

einigen wir uns auf "Raubfischer":m


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



> Nordlich des Mains geht man angeln, südlich davon zumeist fischen. Der Begriff "Angelfischer" ist bewusst und nach langen Diskussion gewählt, weil er beides umfasst und zugleich die Abgrenzung von der Berufsfischerei deutlich werden lässt, weil die ja bekanntlich nicht mit der Angel unterwegs sind.
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch Rutenfischer sagen....


Sorry, aber das sind Uraltkamellen - auch bei uns am Neckar (deutlich südlich des Mains) wird inzwischen geangelt..

Die Abgrenzung zum Berufsfischer ist also einfach:
Angler.......

Aber andere Sorgen haben die Verbände ja eh nicht und müssen da lange drüber diskutieren ,-))

So etwas nicht einfach und zügig hinzukriegen zeigt ja nur wieder, das Öffentlichkeitsarbeit in den Verbänden (beiden) definitiv ein Fremdwort ist..

Liegt das vielleicht daran, dass man als Angler gegenüber dem Fischer eben sozusagen ein Amateur ist?? 
Und sich das amateurhafte dann halt auch in der Verbands- bzw. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit fortsetzt ??
;-))


----------



## LAC (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das sind Uraltkamellen - auch bei uns am Neckar (deutlich südlich des Mains) wird inzwischen geangelt..
> 
> Die Abgrenzung zum Berufsfischer ist also einfach:
> Angler.......
> ...




Thomas, ob angler oder fischer ist doch egal, in dänemark nennt man sie lustfischer und ich mache es nicht beruflich d.h. bin angler, besitze jedoch einen elektrofischerschein und war fischereiberater für den staat und habe u.a die angler vertreten.|supergri Das ist kompliziert und schon verrückt und früher gab es noch die wettkampfangler - da war es ganz wild.

Als organisierter angler, da betreibt man ja nicht nur die angelei, denn man pflegt auch das gewässer führt besatzmaßnahmen durch usw. usw. 
Trotzdem ist man amateur und man muss ganz vorsichtig vorgehen, wenn ich das gesamte arbeitsfeld betrachte, damit keine fehler gemacht  werden - da gehört auch die öffentlichkeitsarbeit zu, da ist die angelei zweitrangig.

Hier wird die öffentlichkeitsarbeit vom verband von mitglieder durchleuchtet, wobei ein teil der mitglieder diese arbeit bemängelt. Nun muss man sich fragen, läuft hier inhaltlich was falsch oder spricht man eine falsche zielgruppe an, wo liegt der fehler.  
Um beides professionell zu machen - aber auch zu beurteilen - benötige ich unterschiedliche fachleute, die zum teil ein studium absolviert haben - trotzdem können alle angler sein. 
Es kann aber sein, dass in den obersten etagen angler sitzen, die beides nicht könmnen und fummeln so vor sich rum - dieses kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedoch kenne ich diese bei den vereinen, die ja die ersten stufen des verbandes sind.

Eine fotokopie am richtigen platz bzw. eine telefonnummer im toilettenhäuschen  kann eine gute öffentlickeitsarbeit sein  die zielgruppe ist halt wichtig, auch eine schülerzeitung oder ein fernsehbericht, alle medien können angesprochen werden - die bandbreite ist groß.  Jedoch benötigt man fachleute für den inhalt, vom biologen über rechtsanwalt bis hin zum berufsfischer und ein anderes expertenteam versucht, dass dieser inhalt richtig gestaltet und verpackt die zielgruppen erreicht.
Das ist einfacher gesagt als getan, denn für diese unterschiedlichen berufszweige, benötigt man personen, die sich mit der materie auskennen. 
Nun können auch laien eingesetzt werden, bei vereinen ist das oft der fall, da die vereinsmitglieder, aus ihren reihen eine person wählen, die sehr nett ist und alles macht für den verein  - was man ihr sagt. |supergri
Normal müssen an der verbandspitze, fachleute gewählt werden bzw. arbeiten. Ist dieses nicht der fall - haben sie die falschen mitglieder oder angestellte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



> Normal müssen an der verbandspitze, fachleute gewählt werden bzw. arbeiten. Ist dieses nicht der fall - haben sie die falschen mitglieder oder angestellte.


Stimmt, so einfach isses......


----------



## Brotfisch (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Nein, es ist alles andere als einfach.
Es gibt auf Verbandsebene Aufgaben, die mit der einzufordernden Qualität in aller Regel nicht ehrenamtlich bewerkstelligt werden können, jedenfalls nicht mit der "Professionalität", wie sie auch im AB d.ö. gefordert wird.
Hauptamtlich tätig ist für den Bereich der (Binnen-) Verwaltung die "Geschäftsstelle". Extern wird lediglich der Bereich Steuern und in Einzelfällen die rechtliche Vertretung erbracht.
Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit erfolgt in aller Regel ehrenamtlich. Von außen werden allenfalls die Bereitstellung einer Internetpräsenz und die Erstellung von Druckerzeugnissen erbracht. Das Referat Öffentlichkeitsarbeit soll aber folgende Aufgaben wahrnehmen:


Redaktionelle Leitung Verbandszeitschrift u. ggf. sonstige Veröffentlichung
Redaktionelle Leitung Internetpräsenz
Sprecher des Präsidiums bzw. des Vorstands
Berichterstattung Veranstaltungen
Fotoberichterstattung Veranstaltungen
Begleitung und Beratung des Präsidiums/ Vorstands
ggf. Betreuung eines Forums
Kontakt zu Landesverbänden
Unterstützung der Landesverbände in Fragen von Öffentlichkeitsarbeit (zB Schulungen)
tlw. Vertretung des Vorstands/ Präsidiums nach außen
Konzeptionelle Weiterentwicklung der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
Kampagnen
Messe- und Ausstellungswesen
Verbandswerbung, Werbemittelgestaltung
Übernahme von Sonderaufträgen u.a.m.
nach neuerer Auffassung auch die umfassende Kommunikation und Information der Basis und der Mitgliedschaft über alle wesentlichen Geschäftsvorgänge und "politischen" Fragen
(Sicher, manchmal hilft der eine oder andere nette Mensch aus den Landesverbänden an einem bestimmten Punkt mal aus. Reichen wird es nie.)

Hierfür ist sehr häufig kein ehrenamtlicher Referent zu finden, geschweige denn ein Stellvertreter. Noch viel schwieriger ist es, wenn der Ehrenamtliche auch noch über journalistische Erfahrung verfügen soll, die über eine Schülerzeitung hinausgeht. Von den notwendigen technischen und verbandspolitischen Kenntnissen einmal ganz zu schweigen. Die Unterstützung durch die Geschäftsstelle ist naturgemäß begrenzt.

Dabei ist das Aufgabenspektrum für sich genommen bereits für _einen _Hauptamtlichen kaum leistbar.

"Professionalisierung" bedeutet also in diesem Bereich, dass der Verband das Geld für hauptamtliche Kräfte in die Hände nimmt. Ohne das wird es keinen Qualitätssprung geben, der eine umfassende Information und Transparenz sicherstellt.

Daher ist es um so bedauerlicher, dass die neue Fusionssatzung auch für den Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ein Verbot der Professionalisierung vorsieht. Eines der vielen Signale in die falsche Richtung. Das wäre jedoch hinnehmbar, wenn dem Referenten eine ausreichende hauptamtliche Ressource zur Seite gestellt würde. Dafür fehlt es leider, wie gesagt, derzeit am politischen Willen. Geld genug wäre dafür da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*

Solange z. B. für den Brandenburger DAV und den bayrischen VDSF einer der wichtigsten Punkte für den Fusion genannten Übertritt des DAV in den VDSF ist, dass sie weniger Kohle an den Bundesverband abdrücken müssen, solange glaube ich nicht, das die tatsächlich an professioneller Arbeit interessiert sind..



> Daher ist es um so bedauerlicher, dass die neue Fusionssatzung auch für den Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ein Verbot der Professionalisierung vorsieht. Eines der vielen Signale in die falsche Richtung


Diese ganze Fusion genannte Übenahme in der stattgefundenen Weise ist ein Signal in die vollkommen falsche Richtung - ich brauche keine "pürofessionellen Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter" in einem umbenannten VDFS, die mir dann erklären, warum ich nicht mehr nachts angeln darf, jeden Fisch abknüppeln soll, keine Setzkescher verwenden darf und was die VDSF-Landes- und Bundesverbände noch weiter so im Köcher haben..

Ich brauche Funktionäre, die zuerst mal vernünftige Politik für Angler machen und dann erst Leute, die das in der Öffentlichkeit verkaufen.

"Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" ist in meinen Augen bis heute in allen Verbänden, Bund wie Land, DAV wie VDSF, zuerst mal verarschen der Anglerschaft.............


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und VDSF*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ............................
> 
> Daher ist es um so bedauerlicher, dass die neue Fusionssatzung auch für den Bereich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ein Verbot der Professionalisierung vorsieht. Eines der vielen Signale in die falsche Richtung. Das wäre jedoch hinnehmbar, wenn dem Referenten eine ausreichende hauptamtliche Ressource zur Seite gestellt würde. Dafür fehlt es leider, wie gesagt, derzeit am politischen Willen. Geld genug wäre dafür da.



Das unterschreibe ich voll und ganz. 

Wobei man aber auch festhalten muss, dass die kargen Informationen, die über den Bundesverband kommen, aus der Portokasse Korrektur lesen lassen könnte. 

Was Du (zu Recht) forderst, würde ja zunächst einmal die Installation einer kompetenten Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bedeuten.


----------

